# ICSI abroad



## Gemski (Nov 12, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience and advice with having ICSI abroad? DH and I are open to the idea but really want to do our research first and find out as much as possible.

Thanks  
Gem xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello there!

We went to the Jinemed in Istanbul and found it absolutely fantastic - the care you get is second to none. And, evidently, it worked, even with hardly any sperm or eggs in our case.

The clinic is holding consultations in London soon - why not give that a bash and see if you like them? They're £100, but you get to meet people and a thorough consult for that.

Their website is www.ivfturkey.com


/links


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Gem

I've moved your post to here 

Hope you get some good advice and support.

Good luck

Emma x


----------



## Gemski (Nov 12, 2007)

Miranda - thanks for that, i shall mention it to dh and hopefully we can go!!

Emma - thanks for moving my post   fingers crossed i'll get some more advice

Thanks again to you both!!


----------



## Izzy88 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Gemski
I have had ICSI in Spain at IVI Alicante, and I would highly recommend them. The staff are great and speak good English so no problem with translating. The hosp is close to the airport, with lots of hotels around, and also IVI seems to have good results for BFPs. 
Hope this of some help, I know it's scary going abroad but I think from reading posts they have better results than the UK
Good luck with whatever you decide
Izzy xx


----------

